# craving brick dust



## Mariaa

Any one else had this craving?

I go outside my house, use a knife and scratch off a whole in the mortar holding the bricks together, into a small bowl. LOADS of it. then chew on it.

At first i just wanted the sandy texture between my teeth but now im actually craving the taste of it

I think my house is going to fall down :s


----------



## veganmum2be

:rofl: that can't be healthy!?


----------



## lovetaralyn

I'd call your doctor because it could be a mineral deficiency that you're experiencing.


----------



## amygwen

Woooow. I've never heard of that craving before!


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Hehe...
This sounds like Pica...a type of intense craving for non-edible items! It's common during pregnancy and if you have deficiencies of some sort.
I have had this alot in my time because I had an eating disorder and was severely anaemic. 
I ate:
A glass of soil from the back garden
Rose petals
Leaves from certain plants
Shampoo
A hell of a lot of raw red meat....okay so this one IS a food but still it's a bit dodgy :blush:

SOMEHOW I never ONCE got ill!
It's not good though...you should tell your doc if it gets to the point you can't control it as you wouldn't want to poison yourself!!


----------



## Youngling

oh god thats strange. I know some1 who craved bubbles from fairy liquid.
But this one is definatley strange! It cant be healthy can it?
xx


----------



## MissMamma

:rofl: That's Really Odd! My Mums Friend Craved Coal. She Used To Lick It! Mmm :)


----------



## kaylynn040485

I think having a craving of that sort can be a sign of iron deficiency... im sure its iron anyway, when its kind of coal etc so i would see your doc but i would really try refrain from eating brick dust as that really cant be good for you. Kx


----------



## upsy daisy1

wow thats a new 1.i carved baby powder when i was pregnant.i wanted the dry texture.every1 thaught i was mad.then 1 day it snowed and i really wanted to lick it :blush:


----------



## KiansMummy

Thats a new one to me, my friend is 27 weeks pregnant and she craves, chalk and childrens sand, she eats the end lol x


----------



## kirste1

thats really weird!! .. i find myself craving for soap sometimes!! :shrug:


----------



## Pixxie

My mum had this and it was a zinc deficiency, see your doctor asap for some supplements xxx


----------



## Heavenx

Hi, I craved brick dust in my first pregnancy but not enough to actually eat it. I'm pregnant again with my second and this time I'm craving soap and Lush bath products. It's becoming very tempting to either lick the soap bar or eat the bath bombs (bizarre I know lol) like others have said it's a sign of a mineral deficiancy, I'm seeing my mw tomorrow so will mention it to her then and see what she advises. I recommend you see your Dr or mw and let them know about your craving, they'll be able to advise you or test you for what it is your body needs.


----------



## xprincessx

id speak to your doctor because your body craves what it needs to have so you may need vitamins if your body is lacking in something. That certainly isn't healthy to eat dust on dirty bricks x


----------



## samface182

oh god, ive never heard of that one! lol.
i've not had any cravings at all.
you should really speak to your mw or doctor though!
xx


----------



## Adrienne

Yeah, that could be anemia. I'm anemic :(, but then again, I had iron issues before I was pregnant too.


----------



## maaybe2010

Marzipan_girl said:


> Hehe...
> *This sounds like Pica...a type of intense craving for non-edible items! It's common during pregnancy and if you have deficiencies of some sort.*
> I have had this alot in my time because I had an eating disorder and was severely anaemic.
> I ate:
> A glass of soil from the back garden
> Rose petals
> Leaves from certain plants
> Shampoo
> A hell of a lot of raw red meat....okay so this one IS a food but still it's a bit dodgy :blush:
> 
> SOMEHOW I never ONCE got ill!
> It's not good though...you should tell your doc if it gets to the point you can't control it as you wouldn't want to poison yourself!!

I agree with the above I just couldn't remember the name for it :haha:

xx


----------



## chocaccino

Lol and i though my craving of tissue paper was bad!
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

omg lol how could you:haha:
whatever floats your boat lol x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Haha!! :haha: how strange!! that made me giggle for a while!! 

and O/T but.. i haven't seen you on here, and i remember seeing posts from you LOADS when i was new here and you must have been like 16 weeks or something i think!! and now you're full term!! :shock: i can't believe it!! not long!!
xxxx


----------



## ChocLit

Yea your not the only one, I craved building sand. Sneeked out with my sister in the middle of the night, ran rto the bottom of our road and stole a huge bag of sand that the neighbours were using to build their house. Kept a bucket full of it next to my bed and chewed on it constantly. Burnt toast is another one of my faves


----------



## Antigone

This is called Pica. It's an eating disorder most commonly found in pregnant women in which people crave non-food objects. Most commonly craved is chalk, sponges, ice, rocks, dust, dirt, and sometimes dangerous things such as paint chips, chemicals (usually household), and some metals.

This is usually due to the sufferer not getting enough of some sort of vitamin or nutrient. While this is very common in pregnancy, you should talk to your doctor, because a.) you should find out what vitamin/nutrient you are lacking, and b.) you don't want to eat anything that could be dangerous for you or your baby.

So...there is nothing to worry about, and this is fairly normal. Hope this helps you feel a little better.


----------



## Bride2Be

Are you taking prenatal vitamins? That's completely unhealthy, I'm pretty sure. Update us when you find out what's going on!


----------



## majm1241

OMG! Don't eat that! My dad said you can get concrete poisoning from that! :hugs:


----------



## Tanara

Lol @ this thread! it is old and her babys born im sure everything was fine....


----------



## Marlarky

Hhahahaha thanks Tanara for clarification!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nvm


----------



## majm1241

:dohh: I was trying to figure out how she had these cravings still even after she had her baby! LOL


----------



## Tanara

Hahaha sorry for being captain states the obvious but everyones like OHMYGOD thats not healthy and shes already had the baby.. i just had a little lol in my head =)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tanara said:


> Hahaha sorry for being captain states the obvious but everyones like OHMYGOD thats not healthy and shes already had the baby.. i just had a little lol in my head =)

well most people who said omg said it while this thread was new,sorry to be captain obvious :haha: but only 3 people above you didn't know this was an old thread.


----------

